

“Transparent” photonics chip may lead to cloaks of invisibility - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/89688-new-transparent-photonics-chip-may-lead-to-faster-networks-and-cloak-of-invisibility

======
bluedanieru
Crap article which headline ignores the more immediate and perhaps even more
intriguing results in favor of link-bait bullshit from the last paragraph,
probably said in passing and almost certainly pulled out of someone's ass:

>Finally, according to Chee Wei Wong, the lead researcher, this breakthrough
might lead us towards a cloak of invisibility. We can now control the flow of
light, the fastest thing known to us. This can [potentially lead to] an
approach to cloak or hide objects, at least in the small-scale.

What utter garbage.

~~~
iliis
I don't really see the breaktrought here. As far as I can see (I'm not an
expert), they managed to keep the phase undisturbed.

Metamaterials as such aren't exactly new, but certainly very interesting.
Wikipedia is very informative on this topic (with a long list of
applications): <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamaterial>

More about the cloaking (which there is already some success with):
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metamaterial_cloaking>

And yeah, the article doesn't seem very professional: > A metamaterial is an
artificial material that is engineered to have properties that can’t be found
in nature.

Wikipedia: > Metamaterials are artificial materials engineered to have
properties that may not be found in nature.

